# leaves...?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i read somewhere that you can buy leaves to add to your aquarium and they act as a food source for shrimp??? has anyone here tried this??? and if you did where did u get the leaves???


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know about them being a food source for shrimp, but I know some fish breeders add Indian almond leaves to their tanks. They sell them on aquabid in the breeding supply section. They are supposed to have antibacterial properties as well.


----------

